# not knowing



## dedicated fisher

were are the fish gone to


----------



## callou2131

my freezer


----------



## hengstthomas

Hmm maybe you should think about changing your screen name


----------



## dedicated fisher

Normark said:


> Hmm maybe you should think about changing your screen name


no iam still dedicated just limited with no boat


----------



## dedicated fisher

Iam still dedicated just limited because i dont own a boat


----------



## hengstthomas

So you need a boat to find fish ?


----------



## dedicated fisher

no but it would help when you dont know where they are by shore


----------



## dedicated fisher

And it would help when you a 12,8,and6 year old buys with you and they are getting bored


----------



## Big Rad

take them to Sandy Point. They can swim while you fish.


----------



## fresh bunker

like rad said you can try
Spsp - you can catch spot, croaker, blues, maybe a rock
-- use bw, or bwfb, cut the spot for blues.--- The spot hit pretty often that would keep your boys busy.

pointlook
basically the same thing as above. you can try to hit up some flounder. go the pier and jig the pillings or use minnows. Bigger blues at pointlookout than spsp right now

solomons island.
you can crab and fish for spot blues ect. this place is 30 min away from pointlookout.

Ocean city.
1-5th street you can toss lures for short blues incoming or outgoing tide. fish for tog.
there is a jetty and pier also.

the cape in de.
pier fishing for some croaker and flounder. you can crab also

IRI.
short togs with occasional keeper use crabs or fleas. blues toss lures. alot of croakers pass couple of weeks. there is a beach to the left and right so your kids can swim and play while you are like 10 feet away on the rocks.

3r's ect all the beach fishing. you can fish while kids play. you can get croakers, blues, kingfish, rays sharks now.


----------



## fresh bunker

was reading post on the site and this post might help.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?p=532835#post532835


----------



## dedicated fisher

Thanks for the in put. Hope everybody has a good and productive weekend that we all love to do FISHING!!!!!!!


----------



## dedicated fisher

*last weekend in august*

Whent down to chop tank fishing pier this weekend had some fun caught some med.size spot (6to7 inches) and some nice white perch I was using shrip,squid,night crawlers,and peelers.I caught the perch on a fish finder rig with a yellow buck tail tiped with squid.I hope everone had a nice weekend of what we had one it


----------



## dedicated fisher

the fish are at the chop tank fishing pier i went friday night and caught some nice size white perch and some 15 inch stripers and one keeper about 20 inches fish did not start running to about 1:00 am


----------



## dedicated fisher

went down to the chop tank fishing pier wed. night only caught small spot and one cat fish hope it clears up and it picks up for this weekend because we do not have to much time before it is going to be getting to cold and the before we know it the season will be over SAD TIMES anybody have any suggestions were to go this weekend


----------



## fresh bunker

season is over but the bigger striper move in


----------



## dedicated fisher

any suggestion where to go this weekend for some striper action


----------



## dedicated fisher

*This dark and gray day*

I hope everybody gets out this weekend weather permiting and has a good weekend fishing and i cant wait to hear everybodys story come monday so with that said have a good and safe weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## dedicated fisher

*This dark and gray day*

I hope everybody gets out this weekend weather permiting and has a good weekend fishing and i cant wait to hear everybodys story come monday so with that said have a good and safe weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## dedicated fisher

Went to the tank over the weekend caught some small stripers.And caught about 7 crabs got there around noon and left about 700 pm.Went back sunday got there at 600am and did not caught any fish and caught 13 crabs and i left at 200pm. But over all i had a nice weekend and got to spend some time with my boys and did a little fishing


----------



## dedicated fisher

*starting the weekend*

Went to chop tank last night got there around 8:15 and stayed to 4:00 am caught some nice fat spot about 9 inches and better and caught so many blue fish most of them about 14 to 15 inches had a good time catching them


----------



## fresh bunker

awesome report :fishing:


----------



## dedicated fisher

Going to try kent narrows tonite around 1100 pm have about 12 spot in my freezer from the summer i will have a report for everyone tommorrow


----------



## Big Rad

*remember*

No rockfish in your possesion after 12:00 am.


----------



## dedicated fisher

went to kent narrows this saturday night caught some nice blue fish about 12 to 15 inches and caught some 11 to12 inch rock fish no good size one. going to try there this weekend iam going to try to get there early and thanks big rad about the heads up on the time i can keep them til next report be safe and good fishing


----------



## dedicated fisher

*the weekend*

Went to spsp over the weekend with a friend of mine. Went right off the beach we got there around 900 pm and stayed to 300 am . We had a good time we caught some nice 4 to 5 pound blue fish we caught 10 of them we was using spot that i caught over the summer we was also useing squid. Thet did not start running to about 100 am.Iam trying to get the pics today so i can post them. til next time be safe and have fun fishing


----------



## Tracker16

Well DF you answered your own question. They way to find fish is to go every chance you get. Fish hard and fish often. :fishing:


----------



## BigJeff823

*On the subject*

How long will the Puppy Drum stick arround?Would really like to catch one in MD waters close to home.


----------



## dedicated fisher

any luck at spsp thinking about going there tonite


----------



## dedicated fisher

Any report on spsp trying to go there early sunday morning if any body has any in put please get back thank you


----------



## UnknownFish

personally I wouldnt waste my time at spsp, I would hit OC, tons of nice blues still being caught at the jetty or the bridge, few nice stripers showing up at both also, you can catch tog during daylight hours and there may still be a few triggerfish around, there are plenty of small sea bass to keep kids entertained as well. There is also some decent flounder being caught but they have to go back in. If you want some real pullage hit AI and try for some sharks or rays.


----------



## dedicated fisher

went out with my boss last saturday and we went out to trappe creek and we caught some 19 inch rock fish trolling green swim shads had some real fun


----------



## dedicated fisher

is there still any fish around


----------



## dedicated fisher

Iam going crazy sitting in the with no fishing or really any thing to do.I cant wait to spring it can not get here soon enough


----------



## supercast

I like the way you took the coments you are a real fisherman


----------



## Tracker16

dedicated fisher said:


> Iam going crazy sitting in the with no fishing or really any thing to do.I cant wait to spring it can not get here soon enough



I feel your pain..I truly do.


----------



## MDubious

Tracker16 said:


> I feel your pain..I truly do.


yup...


----------



## dedicated fisher

Iam going crazy wiyh no fishing and in the house with kids so iam going to try at tuckhoe tomm. And i will let everyone know how it was til tomm good times and happy days


----------



## dedicated fisher

let it stop snowing and clear up iam ready to start trout fishing i have cabin fever big time


----------



## dedicated fisher

Iam really looking forward to this years spring fling,and to get out and finally put faces to all the people i have been talking to on p/s. I think it will be fun just to sit and hear all the stories and take in any advice any one is willing to let go.So iam ready let the day come. this weather is driving me crazy


----------



## Sandcrab

dedicated fisher said:


> Iam going crazy sitting in the with no fishing or really any thing to do.I cant wait to spring it can not get here soon enough


Hobbies my friend - rod building, reel cleaning, fly tying, lure making, etc. will get you through the Winter... 

Sandcrab


----------



## emal7717

Sand crab - you forgot shoveling snow


----------



## dedicated fisher

cleaning reels as soon as the season ends fixing all crab nets are done all sand out of tackle box and straighten up these are things that i do right away just to ensure they are good for next year the rod making i never thought about it i will go on line and see what is involved in it sounds interesting and also lure making i always wanted to learn how to do that


----------



## dedicated fisher

hey guys also to let yous know that i have found some good deals on ebay on lures and i was also thinking about getting a fly rod do not know to much about them so does anybody have any in put that would be helpful thank you


----------



## dedicated fisher

*Son and father memories*

Hey guys i have some bad news my dad has a bad heart and before it gets to bad i would like this to be the year we really give it all fishing and spending time together it has been two years since i have talked to my dad so what iam trying to say is to spend as much time as you can with your loved ones while you can and dont take nothing or life for granted. thanks and tight lines and good times fishing!!!!!!!


----------



## dedicated fisher

Iam going to spst this weekend is any body going to be down there it will be on sunday in the morning


----------



## Kwesi W.

i will probably be down there.. not 100% positive..


----------



## dedicated fisher

That sounds good i will get there at 5o am and i will be at the point left of the bay bridge and i will be with my 9 year old son and i will save a spot for you hope to see you there


----------



## summerschool

You might be wasting your time in the morning, fish do not come on till about 1:00 pm right now. You might have a hard time saving a spot on such a prime area when the person is not there, sandy point is not that big and people want that point. I would take the spot, not to be mean but it is first come first serve and if the person is not there, tough luck.


----------



## dedicated fisher

Yes i know it is small but getting there with two bodys and three poles i can save a spot for two and that i know i can do


----------



## dedicated fisher

Went to spst sunday morning got there around 8:00 am and caught some 18 to 20 inch rock fish off the beach there using blood worms no bits on herring,grass shrimp,night crawlers or green night crawlers and i was left of the point had a nice time


----------



## dedicated fisher

Went to spst today got there around 9oam and stayed to about 1oclock caught some nice stripers about 15 to 20 inches on blood worms i took some pictures and i will put them up as soon as i figure out how.until next time good times and tight lines


----------



## dedicated fisher

Went to spsp on wed.and on sunday and caught some nice rock fish between 18 to 32 inches on the point and to the right and left of it and it was night time sunday and still did well caught all fish on blood worms nothing else the big boys should be getting there real soon iam going there this weekend til then good times and tight lines!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dedicated fisher

Did anybody have any luck at spsp today iam leaving to go there in the morning


----------



## TunaFish

dedicated fisher said:


> Did anybody have any luck at spsp today iam leaving to go there in the morning


From what my bud told me, only a 30'' was landed yesterday and it w sby him. The wind made it difficult and it thinned the crowd out and he didn't see anyone land anything..


----------



## Tommy Robinson

I catch 30"+ just about every time I go


----------



## dedicated fisher

Went there today got there at 5:00 am and stayed to 1:00 pm and only say one landed and it was 31 inches and weighted 11 pounds. I hope it is better next weekend. I hope everyone had a good time this weekend and got to knock the cob webs off until next report good times and tight lines!!!!!!


----------



## dedicated fisher

Went over the bay bridge today on a field trip with my son around 9:30 and there was alot of boats out there trolling and when we came back across there was alot i dont know if that means anything or not but iam going to try this weekend is anybody going there this weekend


----------



## dedicated fisher

*trying to plan a trip*

Hey guys i have never been to plo ever and i would like to plan a trip out there if anybody is interested in going just let me know my car is good on gas and i could pick you up i live in easton md so let me know


----------



## supercast

*point lookuot*

If you are going to p/l consider a cart or a cooler with wheels its a good walk


----------



## dedicated fisher

Thank you i have two wagons i can take with me i also use them at choptank fishing pier


----------



## dedicated fisher

Going to spsp this weekend will post if i catch anything spending time with pops!!


----------



## fresh bunker

good luck :fishing:


----------



## dedicated fisher

Thank you ? went to chop tank last night,got there around 9:00 pm and stayed to 1:30am only caught some cat fish and a few white perch was using shrimp,squid,and blood worms.


----------



## MetroMan

Thanks for the continued updates. Have you made it to PLO yet?


----------



## fresh bunker

you are really a dedicated fisher lol. wish i could go out :fishing: that much


----------



## dedicated fisher

thats cool i only live 12 miles away from chop tank fishing pier so it is nice to run down there just to see what is going on in person,and if i have anything to report i will


----------



## dedicated fisher

*Yes the weekend?????*

I hope everyone gets out this weekend and have a good time FISHING. Iam going to pick my dad up tomorrow and we are hitting spsp for the evening.If i catch anything i will post the news. So enjoy the weekend and good times and tight lines


----------



## dedicated fisher

I went to matapeake fishing pier yesterday instead of spsp we got there around 2:00pm and stayed til 11:30 pm tide was low when we got there and it was up and still when we left we was using bw,shrimp,squid,elweyes,and crab aprons and we only caught 2 little white perch and 2 little stripers we was using four 10 foot poles and i was using my 15 foot one also and still nothing big i hope everyone had a good weekend and got to get out dont get me wrong i had a nice time with my boys and my dad until next time good times and tight lines


----------



## dedicated fisher

Metro man, i have not made it to plo but me and my dad are planing to go after memorial day weekend but thanks for asking


----------



## dedicated fisher

*friday may 28 2010*

Went to chop tank last night and caught some nice size cat fish. Got there around 9:00 pm and stayed to about 1:00 am got to get out so that was nice was using shrimp, squid, and night crawlers. I did not catch one white perch. Iam going to get out for a little bit saturday night if there is any thing to report i will. EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND FUN WEEKEND !! Cant wait to her some good reports until next time good times and tight lines.


----------



## dedicated fisher

*may 31 2010 monday night*

Went to chop tank got there around 9:00 pm tide was low fished it to 1:00 am caught some cat fish i was using shrimp and clam snouts for bait other guys on the bridge was catching small spot and white perch so that is a good sign I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD WEEKEND so with that said until next time good times and tight lines!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fresh bunker

thanks for the reports. i did some surf fishing at 3r's on friday night all was caught was sharks.


----------



## dedicated fisher

Where are the three 3r's located at iam always looking for new places. so if you can let me know i would really like to know and thank you


----------



## fresh bunker

3r's is at delaware south of indian river inlet on highway 1 south of rehoboth beach.


----------



## dedicated fisher

Thank you ,and i will have to try there this fishing season.


----------



## dedicated fisher

*This past weekend june 5 2010*

Went to tilman island got there around 6:00 pm and stayed to 2:00 am caught some hard heads they were all 10 to 12 inches long caught them on squid and shrimp had a real nice time me and my dad and then i went to chop tank sunday night and only caught about 20 cat fish they was fun to catch as always caught the cat fish on shrimp and night crawlers i hope everyone had a nice week end until next time good times and tight lines


----------



## dedicated fisher

I would post pictures but dont know how to if someone could p/m me and explain how i will post some pictures thank you


----------



## richardbb85

dedicated fisher said:


> I would post pictures but dont know how to if someone could p/m me and explain how i will post some pictures thank you


go on photobucket.com , create account, upload your photos there, and paste the img code here


----------



## dedicated fisher

thank you i started a account with them


----------



## dedicated fisher

*Thursday night*

Hey pier and surf family went to chop tank thursday night got there around 8:00 pm and stayed to 11:00 pm and caught nothing two bits that was it. I was using squid,shrimp,and night crawlers so with that said until next time good times and tight lines!!!!!!!


----------



## dedicated fisher

*the tank on tuesday night*

Went to chop tank last night got there around 8:00 pm and the tied was up and was breezy but caught a dozen hard heads they were 10 to 14 inches and they are thick they were caught on shrimp and i left around 1:00 am so til next good times and tight lines and by the way you can not fish talbot side they are doing repairs to it so you have got to go to cambridge side


----------



## Big Rad

*Good info*

Thanks for your report


----------



## fresh bunker

Thanks for the report.


----------



## dedicated fisher

*thursday night*

Went to chop tank thursday night got there at 8:00 pm and caught some more hard heads on shrimp they were 10 to 14 inches the bit seems to last til 1:00 am then i left at 2:00 am but caught some nice fish i got a dozen so til next time good times and tight lines!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dedicated fisher

*saturday 6-26-2010*

Iam going out on my bosses boat saturday evening and we are going to troll for some stripers at calvert cliffs and i will post if we catch anything and i hope everyone has a nice weekend and can get out to do some fishing so until then good times and tight lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bloodworm

dedicated fisher said:


> Iam going out on my bosses boat saturday evening and we are going to troll for some stripers at calvert cliffs and i will post if we catch anything and i hope everyone has a nice weekend and can get out to do some fishing so until then good times and tight lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




There should be some catches around there at the gas docks I caught 3 
18-20 inch rockfish there earlier this month


----------



## BerserkCaster

dedicated fisher said:


> Went to chop tank last night got there around 8:00 pm and the tied was up and was breezy but caught a dozen hard heads they were 10 to 14 inches and they are thick they were caught on shrimp and i left around 1:00 am so til next good times and tight lines and by the way you can not fish talbot side they are doing repairs to it so you have got to go to cambridge side


Is the longer pier is the Talbot side? thanks


----------



## dedicated fisher

plans got canceled to go out on the boat so headed to chop tank tonite and the talbot side is still closed


----------



## dedicated fisher

*saturday night*

Went to chop tank last night got there around 8:00 pm tide was down and there where like 500 people on the bridge i did catch some more hard heads on shrimp and squid they were 10 to 14 inches and then i left at 3:00 am some skates around not a hole lot talked to dnr guy last night also and he said the easton side should be back open in 2weeks so that is good news hope everyone had a nice weekend til next time good times and tight lines!!!!!!!!


----------



## twcrawford

dedicated fisher said:


> Went to chop tank last night got there around 8:00 pm tide was down and there where like 500 people on the bridge i did catch some more hard heads on shrimp and squid they were 10 to 14 inches and then i left at 3:00 am some skates around not a hole lot talked to dnr guy last night also and he said the easton side should be back open in 2weeks so that is good news hope everyone had a nice weekend til next time good times and tight lines!!!!!!!!


 We went there Friday night, 10PM or so, it was pretty slow. Ended up with a few nice sized croakers and a few plump perch. It was one of our slower ChopTank trips, but we still ended up with 20 fish between us. We couldn't keep shrimp on our hooks, darn crabs.

I'll probably head back out next weekend. I'm glad to hear the Easton side will be reopening soon. 

Thanks for the report!


----------



## dedicated fisher

You have to go to the end of the bridge on cambridge side and what i do with the shrimp is cut the tail off and cut it in half and leave the shell on it stays on the hook better


----------



## richardbb85

dedicated fisher said:


> Went to chop tank last night got there around 8:00 pm tide was down and there where like 500 people on the bridge i did catch some more hard heads on shrimp and squid they were 10 to 14 inches and then i left at 3:00 am some skates around not a hole lot talked to dnr guy last night also and he said the easton side should be back open in 2weeks so that is good news hope everyone had a nice weekend til next time good times and tight lines!!!!!!!!


that's the thing i like about choptank, enough room for a lot of people to fish.

if there were like 500 ppl at PLO....... ohh lord, who knows what would of happened


----------



## dedicated fisher

Dnr said that the other side will be open in 2 weeks and that was saturday night so we will see and when it opens i will post it


----------



## dedicated fisher

*fourth of july*

Hope everyone had a good weekend went to choptank on sunday morning got there around 5:30 am set up 20 crab pots and was fishing caught small spots they was not any worth talking about but they all did go in the freezer for the end of the season i was there til 1:00 pm and only caught one crab and it was a female that had to go back until next time good times and tight lines!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dedicated fisher

Went up to delware bay this weekend that passed went out on a friends boat by the big wall caught some trigger fish on green crabs a lot of small sea bass and two flounders had a nice time


----------



## fresh bunker

i love Delaware fishing. I think its one of the best fishing locations.


----------



## dedicated fisher

went to chop tank sat. night with shrimp and squid,and spot and only caught some small white perch and some more small spots


----------



## dedicated fisher

*this weekend*

Thinking about going to spsp this weekend has any body heard any news from there


----------



## WDinarte

*hummm*



dedicated fisher said:


> Thinking about going to spsp this weekend has any body heard any news from there


I was in the look for this weekend but...
Saturday: Sunny, with a high near 63. Breezy, with a northwest wind between 22 and 24 mph.

I don't know 22 to 24 mph:fishing:


----------



## dedicated fisher

yeah,it might not be spsp i might go to kent narrows instead will have a report


----------



## dedicated fisher

went to spsp today between 3:30 and7:00 and dld not catch nothing was using blood worms and squid


----------



## dedicated fisher

went to ocean city this weekend and went to the route 50 bridge and caught some 14 to 16 inch blue fish off spot that i also caught there had a nice time went to fishermans pier and they were catching small snappers and shad no sign of any rock fish all weekend:fishing:


----------



## Bass_n_around

*boy u got around*

boy you were on alot of places at ounce u have a a twin


----------



## dedicated fisher

look at the dates? man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dedicated fisher

Iam going to try spsp sunday morning, if anybody is interested in going? I will be there around 5:00am. If any report i will post it.


----------



## dedicated fisher

Went to spsp on 11/28/10 got there around 6:30am and left around 10:30am was useing fresh bunker,squid,and blood worms and nothing not even from a crab...


----------



## fresh bunker

coo thnx for the reports


----------

